# Painting over partially exposed tape



## Michael K (10 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I am doing an office in my home and had done a first coat of mud over the taped edge, and had sanded it, but there are places where I sanded to far and exposed the tape. On the attached picture you can see where the edge of the tape was actually exposed (see mid-lower right of picture). The is picture is along the edge of the ceiling where it meets the wall. I am asking if it is okay to prime or paint over this instead of recoating it with mud. I appreciate your help. 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Prime it let it fully dry, then recoat with compound.


----------



## Michael K (10 mo ago)

Thanks for Replying. I was actually asking if I could get away with not adding any more mud. Would the paint or primer be strong enough to last without the edge of the tape that got expose to eventually pull off any amount?


----------



## Michael K (10 mo ago)

Mjaw said:


> Prime it let it fully dry, then recoat with compound.


MJAW thanks for your answer. Can I get away with not adding any more mud after priming it? Will the Primer be strong enough to last without the edge of the tape that got expose to eventually pull off any amount? I will also paint over the primer. Thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

plenty strong just looks bad is all. that is unless you made a blister out of the tape.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

it needs another coat of mud


----------

